# General > Pets Corner >  I'm in love!!!!!

## Liz

I had the pleasure of meeting a beautiful puppy called Suli who is,sadly, in kennels after being dumped. :: 

She is 12 weeks old and is cross Labrador/Lurcher.
She is absolutely adorable and so clever! She can already give her paw and sits on command. Well for a tasty treat! :: 

If I could I would so love to give her a home if she isn't claimed. If anyone can offer her a home then pm Moptop(dog warden).She will make someone the most wonderful pet.

I also saw the calendar being sold by KWK9 rescue for only £5.

This would make an ideal Christmas gift and shows 12 of the 60+ dogs which have been saved from death due to the love and dedication of our dog warden Anne who we should be so grateful for!!

Now with the help of a wonderful committee she will be able to carry on her great work with much needed support.

----------


## cuddlepop

She sounds just so adorable and for 12 weeks old somebody has taken the time to do a little training.
Dont think she'l have long to wait for a forever home.

Thats very reasonably priced for their calander. :Grin:

----------


## Rictina

AWww bless, its heartbreaking.

----------


## carasmam

She is a sweetheart isn't she Liz  :Grin:   I hope she finds a lovely home soon.

It's kind hearted people, like yourself, making donations that make it all possible after the 7 days are up  ::

----------


## KCI

Poor thing - I'd love to give her a home, but don't think Mr KCI would be impressed!

Would be interested in buying a few calendars though - any idea where to get hold of them?

----------


## Torvaig

Well done KWK9; you really are making headway with your group! 

Had a look at your website and glad to see you have standing order forms so that we can give a set amount each week or month; every little helps!

I too would like some calendars as it is a good way of spreading the word so if you can tell us how to buy them.....much appreciated!

Hope you go from strength to strength...... :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> She sounds just so adorable and for 12 weeks old somebody has taken the time to do a little training.
> Dont think she'l have long to wait for a forever home.
> 
> Thats very reasonably priced for their calander.


She really is and she has the most beautiful eyes which just seem to look into your soul.



> AWww bless, its heartbreaking.


Isn't it? How can people do this? :: 




> She is a sweetheart isn't she Liz  I hope she finds a lovely home soon.
> 
> It's kind hearted people, like yourself, making donations that make it all possible after the 7 days are up


She certainly is and it was so lovely getting cuddles from her.  Aw very good of you to say so but just want to help as much as I can.
Well done on the help you are giving them as well. Crikey sounds like a mutual appreciaton society doesn't it?!




> Poor thing - I'd love to give her a home, but don't think Mr KCI would be impressed!
> 
> Would be interested in buying a few calendars though - any idea where to get hold of them?


If you contact Carasmam I am sure she can get some for you. :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

I cant do the multi quote thing like Liz  :: 

Her eyes were the first thing I noticed about the pup, they are so deep.  Her coat is so soft and shiney too and she gives the best puppy kisses ever, I was smitten within seconds of meeting her.  Little C gave her a few treats and she was so gentle when she was taking them  :Grin: 

KCI I have a sample calendar, so let me know when suits you and I can show you it (and any other orger who is interested) and you can order through me too.  ::

----------


## Leanne

I have two of her brother and can agree they are the nicest natured dogs ever!

Is she a black one or chocolate? I have one of each  :Smile: 

Here's my two with my two big lads (I don't think the pups will get as big as them with them having lab in them...)



I have met all of the brothers of this litter and they just try so much to please you!

----------


## carasmam

She is black Leanne.  And so dainty too  :Grin:

----------


## Leanne

> She is black Leanne.  And so dainty too


Cute mix eh?

They are quite high energy dogs so you need to be firm with them but once they have had their mad half hour of tearing round (garden, field, park) they sleep for the rest of the day  :Wink: 

I love lurchers as a breed as they will take as much or as little walk as you can give them, as long as they get off lead to properly stretch their legs and blow away the cobwebs  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

I saw your beautiful twosome on the calendar Leanne. :Grin: 

I agree that Lurchers are great dogs and misunderstood.

----------


## munron

Well I did ask OH.... but he wasnt to keen after I told him that Keira, in the last 24 hours, has eaten his pillow, a selection box and contents, toothbrush, roughly manhandled (burst) all of the cushions with her amourous advances and destroyed a box of lego.  I did explain that she is crazy and not every dog is like her but he said she would be a bad influence.  I may have to advertise her for sale again  :Smile: 

Suli sounds lovely, maybe she is too nice to be crazy's sister

----------


## KWK9 Rescue

Here is a wee snapshot of our calendar.

Pets At Home have invited us to have a table during their Fundraising Week 8th - 15th October and we will be in store Saturday 9th 2pm - 6pm and Sun, Mon, Tues 12pm - 4pm. Calendars will be on sale those days and we will have lots of information about what we are doing  :Grin:

----------


## northener

Anyone taken the pup on yet?

She's cracking dog, met her at the kennels a few days ago.

----------


## KCI

Sorry Carasmam - just realised you had replied here about calendars!

I'll take Little KCI to Pets At Home during the Fundraising week, and we'll get some calendars there.

Thanks for the offer though, Carasmam!  Much appreciated. :Smile:

----------


## bustergirl

aw i would love to buy a calender ! and i hope hte lovely pup finds a home soon xx

----------


## unicorn

I do hope there will be a prosecution in this case as it seems from this thread that people know who bred them or am I misreading that.

----------


## mop top

Just a quick update on Sula called her that because her dad suluki and mum a lab, it suits her she is very lady like absolutely gorgeous wee pup.  She is being spoilt rotten at her foster mums and training is coming on well Liz, she now can lie down for a treat as well.

She was never claimed and last monday her brother turned up :Frown:  also as a stray who was never claimed. he is chocolate coloured and will be signed over to KWK9 tomorrow for rehoming.  If anyone interested he is slightly more timid than Sula but coming round and responding well to fussing and affection something i dont think he has had much of in his short life. 

Unicorn we do know the breeders of these pups they signed 5 over to KWK9 for rehoming but unfortunately had already homed 3 of them and cant remember who to!!

The mum of the pups has since been spayed thanks to the kindness of another local rescue group so at least i wont be picking up any more pups from further litters.  Must say though what a fantastic breed they are they should be cloned as they are just brilliant natures.

----------


## Leanne

> Must say though what a fantastic breed they are they should be cloned as they are just brilliant natures.


I agree with this! I fell for them so much that we took home 2 of the 5  :Wink:

----------


## Liz

Oops sorry for getting Sula's name wrong! :: 

Glad to hear she is doing well. What a shame that her brother has turned up as well!! :: 

Thank goodness the mum has been spayed.

Really hope someone will give Sula and her brother forever homes where they will get the care and love they deserve.

----------


## aston1

hi,  i am interest in the male puppy, he is stunning. and i was woundering if he still availabe? could you please call me on 07919843697.


Thanks, James.  ::

----------


## KWK9 Rescue

James,
Could you go to KWK9.org and fill in the contact us form with your name, address and email addy and we'll get back to you to arrange a home check etc.  Thanks 
KWK9 Rescue  :Grin:

----------


## mop top

Well Sula who is black and her brother Frankie who is chocolate are looking for their forever homes.  Both have had their first innoculations and are toilet trained thanks to their brilliant foster mums.  Lovely sensible puppies with a super friendly temprament, would love them both but not allowed lol ::

----------


## Leanne

I've posted on Lurcher Link - they are ace at promoting dogs for rehoming and they can usually organise transport if at distance too  :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

I hope these beauties find a wonderful forever home.  How lovely it would be if they could stay together.  Kudos to those who put so much time and effort into taking care of them and all the unwanted animals in the area.

----------

